# 55 degree boredom



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

seeing how the county cant remember to send a grader down my road, gt5k with weighted box scraper did the trick on my road frontage.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow-- that looks good. Should have taken some before pictures too


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like you did a good job with it:thumbsup: How bad was it before you worked on it.
Jody


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

it was 2 paths of gravel about tire width size the rest grown over with weeds. maybe i should bill the county. there is still gravel under all of it, if they would just grade and turn it over.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How long did it take you?


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

You could bill the county but you had fun grading it! Its not like it was a chore was it?


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

johnray13, you are right, it wasnt really a chore, i made six passes with two cast iron car heads on top of the box scraper in first gear, then removed the weight and went again a little faster. second thought, maybe the county could reiburse me for the 23.00 bottle of roundup i used to kill the weeds, yeah right. time wise it took two beers and it felt good to be out of the one month deepfreeze.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

here here. I think the county should at least reimburse you for the beer:clown:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah Right....waiting for the county to reimburse anything is dreaming.

They've taken my mailbox out 3 years running....they tell me the snow hit it...they only replace if it comes in direct contact with the plow....go figure


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

argee, you must live in the higher end of town, i have to drive 1'2 mile to a central mailbox location, if i had a mailbox in front of the house i wouldnt have to worry about damage cause i aint seen a plow come by in the six years i have been here. good thing it only snows 3-4 times a year down here. i know what you are talking about, i lived in vilas county wisconsin when i was growing up.


----------

